# Technical/Repair Manual



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm looking to get a good repair manual for the diesel, but all the usual suspects specifically state that their manuals do not include the diesel engine. I saw the official factory manual available for $300 or so, and, I'm willing to spend the money to get it as long as the diesel engine is included. 

What is everyone else doing for repair instructions? Online tools, factory manual, some other third party? At this moment I'm looking for timing belt change procedure information, specifications etc.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

Alldatadiy


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

cevans said:


> What is everyone else doing for repair instructions?


Cruzetalk... although it would be nice to get a shop manual on CD for around $25.00.:grin: I was able to do
this for my F350 years ago but have not seen one for the Cruze at this point.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I heard that Helm has one for $300. I've never seen it so don't have any personal experience.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I believe there are subscription services where you can see the manual. Some may have a "day rate" of $5 or so. That will quickly tell you if they have what you need.


----------



## lakemg (Dec 26, 2015)

diesel said:


> I heard that Helm has one for $300. I've never seen it so don't have any personal experience.


The Helm one would be a good one but is pretty pricey. Although if it allows you to do some repairs yourself, then it could have a quick return on investment.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

The manual is purchased from a company called Helm, but it is the official manual. It is $200 plus shipping. It has 5 volumes, each over 1000 pages. Volume 3, Section 9 says, "Engine Mechanical - 2.0 (LUZ) Diesel". 

You can also check out the Mitchell manuals. I don't know if they cover diesel. 
Do it Yourself Automobile Repair Manuals - Mitchell 1 DIY 

I also saw that Amazon is listing the Haynes manual for pre-order. It will be available in April. Don't know if it covers Diesel though.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

All Data...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

dhpnet said:


> The manual is purchased from a company called Helm, but it is the official manual. It is $200 plus shipping. It has 5 volumes, each over 1000 pages. Volume 3, Section 9 says, "Engine Mechanical - 2.0 (LUZ) Diesel".
> 
> You can also check out the Mitchell manuals. I don't know if they cover diesel.
> Do it Yourself Automobile Repair Manuals - Mitchell 1 DIY
> ...


Did you say you found a Helm manual for $200? Please post a link.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I paid $200 for mine about a year ago. I just checked the Helm site and they are now $300. Glad I got mine last year.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

diesel said:


> Did you say you found a Helm manual for $200? Please post a link.


The site also says that they are now a reproduction of the original manual. Mine is the original manual, not a reproduction.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

dhpnet said:


> I paid $200 for mine about a year ago. I just checked the Helm site and they are now $300. Glad I got mine last year.


I do seem to recall they had them on sale for a while last year. I should have jumped on it then. Thanks for the update.


----------



## IndianCruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Well, I may be able to help you in finding the partial repair manual for the Cruze albeit its the European version. Pm me


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I'm looking to get a good repair manual for the diesel, but all the usual suspects specifically state that their manuals do not include the diesel engine. I saw the official factory manual available for $300 or so, and, I'm willing to spend the money to get it as long as the diesel engine is included.
> 
> What is everyone else doing for repair instructions? Online tools, factory manual, some other third party? At this moment I'm looking for timing belt change procedure information, specifications etc.


Here you go buddy best of the best









2014 Chevy Cruze Factory Service Manual Set Original Shop Repair


2014 Chevrolet Cruze Factory Service Manuals... Cruze LS, Cruze ECO, Cruze 1LT, Cruze 2LT & Cruze LTZ / Cruze Diesel | 1.4L I4 & 1.8L I4 Gasoline and 2.0L Diesel Engines... Complete Set | General Motors Corporation




www.factoryrepairmanuals.com


----------



## S00Tlife (Nov 24, 2019)

Wow that is expensive. Alldata works for me.


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

IndianCruzer said:


> Well, I may be able to help you in finding the partial repair manual for the Cruze albeit its the European version. Pm me


Can you post a link for the European manual please


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

dhpnet said:


> I paid $200 for mine about a year ago. I just checked the Helm site and they are now $300. Glad I got mine last year.


Did the manual come with wiring diagrams? The reason I have not purchased is the site says it would not have them, and frankly that is a very important thing in a modern car, and for $300 I expect the wiring diagrams. 

I was able to get a complete manual from FCA for my Dodge truck on CD for less than $100 and it has the wiring diagrams. I'm not impressed with GM on how it controls its service manuals.


----------

